# Field of Cubes 2015 (April 18th, 2015)



## KottenCube (Feb 17, 2015)

It is my pleasure to announce the Field of Cubes 2015 in Solon, Iowa.

Cubing USA page Click here

WCA page Click here

Events being held:

2x2 2 Rounds (Average of 5)
3x3 2 Rounds (Average of 5)
5x5 Combined Final (Average of 5) (Soft 3:30, Hard 5:00)
3x3 OH Combined Final (Average of 5) (Soft 1:00, Hard 2:00)
Skewb Combined Final (Average of 5) (Soft 0:45, Hard 1:30)
3BLD Combined Final (Best of 3) (Combined time limit of 15 minutes)
4BLD Combined Final (Best of 3)
5BLD Combined Final (Best of 3) 

Tentative Events:
2x2 (Round 3)
3x3 (Round 3)
Pyraminx Combined Final

_If you solve it, they will come._


----------



## Cale S (Feb 17, 2015)

13 minutes away and has 5BLD, 4BLD, and skewb
Definitely going, can't wait


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 17, 2015)

I will go just to see Mike <3


----------



## Pryge (Feb 17, 2015)

Now I get to brag to all my friends at school I'm going to competition called FIELD OF FREAKING CUBES!!


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Mar 31, 2015)

I can go pretty much if someone else can take me there. My parents are running out of vacation days and it's quite the distance.


----------



## Cubes4Speed (Apr 18, 2015)

Good luck to everyone competing today at Field of Cubes!


----------



## KottenCube (Apr 19, 2015)

First of all thank you to all those who came and competed. Without all of you this competition would not have happened. But this competition did receive some lost and found items which include: 

What I presume to be a Shengshou 4x4

What I assume to be an altered Zhan-Chi that was altered to have a caved in look to it

A 3x3 mirror cube (I think it is a Shengshou brand)

And lastly an XL(16-18) C9 Champion jacket made of polyester

If any of these are yours or you know the owner of any of these items please contact me at [email protected] or PM me on speedsolving, please and thank you.


----------

